# Porsche Turbo wheels on TT?



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

Anyone got a picture of 997 turbo wheels on a 225 TT? I work for porsche of westmont in Illinois, and i was thinking about the combination the other day. thanks for the pics!
Adam


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (PorscheTech997)*

Hooray Chicago! I'm thinking its time we do a Chitown get together. As for the wheels, search for older posts, there are at least two good ones from the past 6+ months


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (l88m22vette)*

i love turbo ****** TT 
































and another random one that i saw. freakin sweeet








i hope these helped


----------



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

I agree we should get something set up. 
Those cars look amazing! but they are the wrong wheels lol. I meant the new 911 turbo wheels instead of these 996 turbos. thanks dude!


----------



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (PorscheTech997)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (PorscheTech997)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorscheTech997* »_















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I loved these wheels the first time I saw them, but...
Wrong bolt pattern so you'll need an adapter. The rears would be sticking too far out the back. Also I'm pretty sure the rears (9.5") are wider than the fronts(8.5) so you'd basically need 2 pairs of fronts just to fit right. Even then you might have to do some fender pulling to get it worked out. It'd be nice, but I'd be hard pressed to spend that type of money (wheels, paint, pull) and do that much work just for wheels. For the same amount, you could get a new set of LMs or RS-GTs



_Modified by roadyTT at 3:50 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Or you can buy them from radarwerks.com i was gonna run them but went bbs instead


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (dubdub13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub13* »_i love turbo ****** TT 
and another random one that i saw. freakin sweeet








i hope these helped









what are those off of?


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*

It's
http://www.raderwerks.com


_Modified by porc933 at 6:46 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
what are those off of?









x2!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (bklnstunt718)*

Just go to raderwerks and you can get any width reps you want and adapters...they'll hook you up proper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (PorscheTech997)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorscheTech997* »_I agree we should get something set up. 
Those cars look amazing! but they are the wrong wheels lol. I meant the new 911 turbo wheels instead of these 996 turbos. thanks dude!


lmao my bad bro


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
I loved these wheels the first time I saw them, but...
Wrong bolt pattern so you'll need an adapter. The rears would be sticking too far out the back. Also I'm pretty sure the rears (9.5") are wider than the fronts(8.5) so you'd basically need 2 pairs of fronts just to fit right. Even then you might have to do some fender pulling to get it worked out. It'd be nice, but I'd be hard pressed to spend that type of money (wheels, paint, pull) and do that much work just for wheels. For the same amount, you could get a new set of LMs or RS-GTs


Holy Epic fail.
All porsche wheels need adapters to run them on our cars. and no you don't need to pairs of fronts to fit right, you just need to get your offsets correct.


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
I loved these wheels the first time I saw them, but...
Wrong bolt pattern so you'll need an adapter. The rears would be sticking too far out the back. Also I'm pretty sure the rears (9.5") are wider than the fronts(8.5) so you'd basically need 2 pairs of fronts just to fit right. Even then you might have to do some fender pulling to get it worked out. It'd be nice, but I'd be hard pressed to spend that type of money (wheels, paint, pull) and do that much work just for wheels. For the same amount, you could get a new set of LMs or RS-GTs

_Modified by roadyTT at 3:50 AM 10-14-2008_

What?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (02tt225)*

997 wheels are dope..do it
*mine are OEM 18x8 18x11 
......NOT replicas
.........NOT raderwerks
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
Holy Epic fail.
All porsche wheels need adapters to run them on our cars. and no you don't need to pairs of fronts to fit right, you just need to get your offsets correct.

X2 
I run Porsche wheels on my car, the fronts are 8.5" and rears are 10" wide, they don't stick out and I didn't have to pull the fenders


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
Holy Epic fail.
All porsche wheels need adapters to run them on our cars. and no you don't need to pairs of fronts to fit right, you just need to get your offsets correct.


The 997 factory rear wheels are 19" wheels, 8.5" ET56 on the fronts and 11" ET51 on the rear. Per the offset calculator the rears will sit at 3mm inside the fender...adding adapters is going to put them outside the fender.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (PorscheTech997)*


----------



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (roadyTT)*

Thanks everyone! Ya i'll def need spacers, thats obvious, and yes the rear wheels are 11 wide. I would love to see a car with these wheels on them. I think they are gorgeous and different. Im pretty sure they will fit with a little poke in the rear, we will have to see if i have to pull the fenders or not. Has anyone had any trouble with running 19's?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

what rear valence is that?


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

those ones on the red vert are crazy!
im assuming not quattro??


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mat Cacciatore* »_those ones on the red vert are crazy!
im assuming not quattro??

Badge says Quattro


----------



## Wheelman21 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
Badge says Quattro








OWND
...but seriously, those 997 turbo wheels are a big favorite of mine, if you put those on, I will be seriously jealous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (foundubbedriver)*

that red TT looks like its popping a squat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

I'm def doin it


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (fijitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fijitt* »_that red TT looks like its popping a squat... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the dyno shot?


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (PorscheTech997)*

I think i may have just found what your looking for


----------



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

Oh dude your the greatest! I like that alot!!!


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

wow thats sex


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

hey DubDub13, I love you wheel and suspension setup. I'm also trying to do a similar setup as what you have done to your TT. 
Can you share what adapters you used to install the porsche wheels? I think you are running a coilover setup. Is there anything else that you have done to drop the vehicle, alignment, and adapt porsche wheels? Maybe you have done fender rolling under the rear wheels fenders?


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

wow! i really like those 997 t wheels.... two thumbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif way up


----------



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (fijitt)*

the silver wheels r HOT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want a set!!


----------



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

Thats 8k semi color matched from porsche lol, or (dont tell anyone i said this) u can get them on ebay from rich folks for about 1k but not color matched


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (PorscheTech997)*

Damn the Brits and their smoking hot TT's!!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (paullee)*

those 997 wheels above arnt 11's...maybe 9's..looks good tho..
this pic was main reason i bought my wheels...oem 11's ftw


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (country boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *country boy* »_I think i may have just found what your looking for

























Oh my god...that has to be the hottest thing I've seen in a while wheel wise.
Those wheels suit the TT better than the 997 IMO.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (Murderface)*

Agreed, those look freaking *awesome*!


----------



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (bauch1425)*

I agree, but this is pretty sweet 2


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_this pic was main reason i bought my wheels...oem 11's ftw


What's the main reason you are selling them already???
The 997 wheels are stagered. 8.5 and 9.5


----------



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

i dont think he's selling them...


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

why in this pic:







does it look liek hes got a extra cover by the exhaust, like it sticks out more.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (PorscheTech997)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PorscheTech997* »_i dont think he's selling them...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4068223


----------



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4068223

touche` salesman


----------



## jojoenglish85 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (PorscheTech997)*

what kind of black is that porsche painted with? I love it.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (jojoenglish85)*

Does the TT have enough power to move an 11" wheel haha I mean I'm sure the red one does since it's getting dyno'd but for us normal people that's a heavy ass wheel LOL.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Porsche Turbo wheels on TT? (jojoenglish85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jojoenglish85* »_what kind of black is that porsche painted with? I love it.

Congratulations...you win today's ZOMBIE POST AWARD


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Norm's old bagged TT. The new owner (Gordy on e38) threw the new Porshe Turbo wheels on it:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

The wheels are too big for the TT imo. Looks odd


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

aviator grey with denim blue interior and porsche wheels. nice combo


----------

